# Bahad Zu'Bu Featured On The Instinctive Edge!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2008)

Check out today's Blog Entry on *The Instinctive Edge* where we feature Bahad Zu'Bu and Grandmaster Yuli Romo!

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/


----------

